# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Spindle chạy biến tần IG5 bị nóng

## solero

Em có con spindle 2.2KW chạy biến tần IG5 2,2KW (2hand) lên 400Hz cực nóng dù đã giải nhiệt bằng két nước. Giảm tần số thì mát dần đều.

Em thử thay biến tần khác thì mát lạnh (@400Hz).

Em có cấu hình Vout trên biến tần là 200V. Công suất motor là 2,2Kw. (Không có Parameter Autotuning) Các thông số khác để mặc định.

Các bác cho hỏi em cần phải điều chỉnh thông số nào để đạt được chế độ chạy ổn định và nhiệt độ giảm cho em spindle này ạ.

Em xin chân thành cám ơn.

Manual của em nó: http://www.meaassistencia.com.br/Man...nual%20iG5.pdf

----------


## Tuanlm

Đối với dòng biến tần này, do ko có autoturning nên thử điều chỉnh theo các bước sau:

- Torque Boost Value (FU1-26): thông thường để auto, nhưng nếu bị nóng do dòng cao thì điều chỉnh lại manual thấp

- Tần số sóng mang Carrier freq   (FU2-39): Điều chỉnh dần dần để phù hợp với motor.

- Ngoài ra còn có một lưu đồ để điều chỉnh việc motor bị nóng. Để tìm lại rồi post lên sau.  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Thank a. Dưng mà mờ quá khó đọc quá  :Frown:

----------


## Tuanlm

Để mình tìm cách post lại

----------

solero

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chon H41 set lên 1 (enter) chờ tý cho nó xong là ok

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## solero

IG5 không có H41 bác ạ

----------


## solero

Sau khi đặt lại tần số sóng mang Carrier Frequency (mặc định 3KHz) lên thành 8.1KHz spindle đã chạy êm và không nóng.

FU2-39 (H39): 8.1

một lần nữa thank anh Tuấn rất nhiều.

----------


## Tuanlm

Có công mài sắt nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Hi. Sau khi ngâm xong cái manual cũng ngộ ra được nhiều điều hi hi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------

